# Schamanen langweilig?



## warhammerfanboy (22. Oktober 2008)

Also an Anfang hat mir mein Schamane als Heiler vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel Spaß gemacht aber jetzt wirds immer langweiliger.Ich drück wie n wilder auf die squared button und das wars. Nach einer zeit wirds ziemlich  langweilig, gehts euch auch so macht euch das Heilen immer noch Spaß obwohl ihr  40 lvl nur geheilt habt?

mir fehlt die motivation


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (22. Oktober 2008)

Mir gefällts noch wie am Anfang, bin überzeugter Heiler, an Motivation fehlts mir selten und wenn hab ich immer ein paar DD Twinks.

Vielleicht solltest du mal eine andere Klassen probieren, gibt ja noch etwas Auswahl, sind ja Subjektive Empfindungen.


----------



## WarNuts (23. Oktober 2008)

Wow,

du musst deinen Char verdammt gut beherrschen, wenn du selbst im RvR nur Langweile empfindest.
Verdammt, ich wünscht ich könnt auch so gut spielen, dass mir zu jeder Zeit, jeder Situation und jeder Herausforderung langweilig wird...


----------



## saiyan (23. Oktober 2008)

Naja PVE alleine ist schon sehr langeweilig und demotivierend mit dem Schami. 
Ich bin full Heal gespecct. Da dauert das schon mal etwas laenger bis ich einen 
Mob down habe!

Aber im RVR und SC macht es mir ungeheuer Spass zu heilen. Nur wenn das 
nicht gewürdigt wird dann werd ich manchmal etwas sauer.


----------



## Mattif (23. Oktober 2008)

shamy ist noch vor dem zauberer die am häufig gespielte klasse...SOOO langweilig kann sie also nicht sein. Solo ist es hart, aber in der gruppe unverzichtbar. außer in meiner lieblingsgruppe. shamy only  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarNuts (23. Oktober 2008)

Mattif schrieb:


> shamy ist noch vor dem zauberer die am häufig gespielte klasse...SOOO langweilig kann sie also nicht sein. Solo ist es hart, aber in der gruppe unverzichtbar. außer in meiner lieblingsgruppe. shamy only
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Anzahl der Shamis schrumpft aber mit höherem LvL


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (23. Oktober 2008)

WarNuts schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der Shamis schrumpft aber mit höherem LvL



Das hab ich auch beobachtet und da bin ich persönlich sehr froh darüber. Am Anfang gab es soviele Schamies hat mich schon richtig geärgert, normal bin ich als Heiler den roten Teppich gewohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Zum Glück gibt es wenig überzeugte Heiler im Endgame, die DD Schamies merken das sie nicht wirklich viel Schaden machen und wechseln, so das ich wieder gefragter bin, sehr angenehm.

Das es am Ende weniger werden liegt aber denke ich einfach nur an der Tatsache das man Heiler ist und in jedem MMORPG ist es so das wirklich überzeugte Heiler in der Minderheit sind, früher oder später wollen alle DMG machen.


----------



## GrafvonRotz (23. Oktober 2008)

Stufe 27 und Schamane rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Schaden mach ich genug wenn ich Schaden machen muss/will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abgesehen davon ist ein Goblin halt eine kleine grüne Kampfpastille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag ihn


----------



## Neradox (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich muss sagen, dass mir der Schami auch sehr viel Spass macht.
Ich hatte zwischen 20 und 22 mal ein Level-Loch weil mir komischerweise die Quests ausgegangen sind, in der Zeit hab ich ein wenig DDs getwinkt und dann ging es wieder. Mir macht heilen verdammt viel Spass und was das Thema solo betrifft... haltet nach Quest-Belohnungen mit +Int drauf Ausschau, werft die 25%-mehr-Schaden-Taktik an und dann passt das schon. Oder macht PQs, da seid ihr immer gerne gesehen, vor allem in höheren Level-Bereichen (wie schon erwähnt, gibt es da ja immer weniger Schamis).


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin jetzt seit 2 Wochen lvl40 und finde es im Endgame sehr entspannt zu spielen. Jetzt wieder unter der arbeitenden Bevölkerung hab ich nur ab und an Abends ein paar Stunden Zeit zum spielen und die lassen sich mehr als gut mit Szenarien und Keepfights füllen und da macht es mir als Heiler mehr als genug Spass.

Für mir erfüllt WAR mit dem Schamanen alles was ich vorerst brauche um Spass zu haben und mehr erwarte ich auch nicht.


----------



## WarNuts (24. Oktober 2008)

LenoxMcDuff schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt seit 2 Wochen lvl40 und finde es im Endgame sehr entspannt zu spielen. Jetzt wieder unter der arbeitenden Bevölkerung hab ich nur ab und an Abends ein paar Stunden Zeit zum spielen und die lassen sich mehr als gut mit Szenarien und Keepfights füllen und da macht es mir als Heiler mehr als genug Spass.
> 
> Für mir erfüllt WAR mit dem Schamanen alles was ich vorerst brauche um Spass zu haben und mehr erwarte ich auch nicht.



Same 2 me. 'ne Woche Urlaub genommen, auf 40 gespielt und jetzt erstmal wieder Ruhe.
Wobei ichs twinken nicht lassen kann. Hab noch 'nen Zeloten und Runenmeister angefangen.


----------



## Gottesliebling (28. Oktober 2008)

Hi
Ich finde den Schamanen absolut nicht langweilig. Er bietet eine menge Möglichkeiten ihn nach induviduellen Gesichtspunkten zu modifizieren. Ich habe seit der Beta eine Menge ausprobiert und muss eines deutlich sagen: " Keine andere Klasse ist im WAR so unkaputtbar wie der Schamanen." Er ist auf den ersten Blick nicht der hammer dmg Dealer. Aber bei all der dämlichen Disskussion über Gork Spieler, darf man nicht vergessen, dass der Schami Schaden und Heilung in moderater Höhe erziehlt. Ein Feuermagier macht vielleicht 3mal mehr dmg auf dem Papier, doch er macht 100mal weniger Heilung. Und deshalb wird er stets ein Opfer (wie zahlreiche andere) für den Schami sein.

WAR ist deutlich auf RvR ausgelegt und so mag der Vorteil des Überlebenskünstlers und 1vs1 Meister eher nebensächlich sein. Doch wer gelegentlich 1vs 1  herausvorderungen sucht, wird den Schami. 

Im BG wird der Schamane sinnvoll die Rolle eines Heilers einnehmen, die für den Erfolg unerlässlich sind und somit ist er nicht nur wichtig, sondern keinesfalls langweilig.


----------



## OCB3 (4. November 2008)

also ich muss och mal meinen senf dazu geben^^

ich hab bis jetzt alle klassen probiert muss aber sagen das mir der tauren schami sehr viel fun bereitet.

bin auf verstärker geskillt und das macht sich gut beim leveln^^aber als heal kann ich mir scho vorstellen das es schwerer is beim leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz ocb


----------



## OCB3 (4. November 2008)

ups sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 falsches forum


----------



## jeNoova (7. November 2008)

Spiel mal nen DD auf ca. lvl 15.

Dann geht dir nur "HEAL DOCH DU KACKNOOB" durch den Kopf und du hast wieder mass Lust auf deinen Schami ;]


----------



## Giftig (13. November 2008)

jeNoova schrieb:


> Spiel mal nen DD auf ca. lvl 15.
> 
> Dann geht dir nur "HEAL DOCH DU KACKNOOB" durch den Kopf und du hast wieder mass Lust auf deinen Schami ;]



... dann spielst du deinen Shami und du kannst die Worte, die dir eben durch den Kopf gingen, auch im Chat lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin grad so gefrustet mal wieder zum x-ten Mal beim Heilen umgemoshed worden zu sein und dann die Nettigkeiten von genau den Kollegen zu hören denen du eben noch geholfen hast und die dich darauf gepflegt alleine gegen Hexenjäger und Co. gelassen haben.

Von mir kommt keinerlei Heal mehr an "Tanks" die vor dem Feind umdrehen und die "zweite Reihe" freigeben. Ebenso nicht mehr für Magi die meinen mit ihrem Surfboard sei der beste Platz zwischen den Gegnern (man hat ja die Imba-Peitsche). 
Und wenn Du auf Egrimm spielst und wirklich keinen Heal und Hot von mir bekommen möchtest... Dann schreib einfach im Channel "HEAAAAL IHR NOOBHEILER"


----------



## Skullzigg (19. November 2008)

warhammerfanboy schrieb:


> Also an Anfang hat mir mein Schamane als Heiler vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel Spaß gemacht aber jetzt wirds immer langweiliger.Ich drück wie n wilder auf die squared button und das wars. Nach einer zeit wirds ziemlich  langweilig, gehts euch auch so macht euch das Heilen immer noch Spaß obwohl ihr  40 lvl nur geheilt habt?
> 
> mir fehlt die motivation



jo das is halt schon die klassenaufgabe und außerdem wenn du guter healer sein willst dann setzt du sehr viele skills ein zb.
noch dmg skills sowie supporter skills.


----------



## Náyla. (20. November 2008)

In einem Standardablauf benutz ich viele Spells in unterschiedlicher Reihenfolge, ich versteh nicht, wie einem bei der Auswahl langweilig werden kann.. Auch wenn ich nur Rang 17 bin derzeit hab ich schon viel Auswahl da.

Als Heilfähigkeiten:
Gork'll Fix it
'Ey, Quit Bleedin'
Bigger, Better, An' Greener

Als Offensivsupport:
Life Leaka
Bleed Fer' Me
'Ere We Go!
Get'n Smarter

Als Deffensivsupport:
Don' Feel Nuthin
Yer Not So Bad
Greener 'n Cleaner
Look Over There!


Klingt vielleicht etwas utopisch, aber diese Fähigkeiten benutz ich in jedem Szenario regelmäßig, am häufigsten jedoch die drei Heilfähigkeiten und dazu noch Yer Not So Bad, Look Over There! und Don' Feel Nuthin. Ich liebe die Vielseitigkeit eines Schamanen. ;-)


----------



## Nevad (23. November 2008)

Öhm,Nayla.. Was ist mit Do Sumfin Usefull? Benutzt du den Spell nicht oder hast du ihn auf Grund deines Levels noch nicht?


----------



## clickrush (24. November 2008)

ich finde heilen ist mit tanken+meleedps das anspruchsvollste in einem mmo. daher auch genügend herausforderung.

hab noch nie einen perfekten heiler gesehen... einen rangedd der assisten kann ist vergleichsweise nahezu perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (vorsicht leichte übertreibung, die etwas verdeutlichen soll)


----------



## Náyla. (25. November 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Öhm,Nayla.. Was ist mit Do Sumfin Usefull? Benutzt du den Spell nicht oder hast du ihn auf Grund deines Levels noch nicht?



Den habe ich aufgrund meines Levels noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sowohl an Signatur und Beitrag sehen kann, bin ich Level 17, der Zauber benötigt 9 Punkte in Mork. Das wäre Level 27, wenn ich richtig rechne und man alle zwei Level nen Punkt bekommt.


----------



## Cazpar (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab auch nen Schami und ich bin zurzeit lvl 20 und Renown auch fast 20 und es macht  einfach irsinnig viel spaß, da ich wenn egal wer auf meinem +2 lvl mich versucht zu töten es nicht schafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja und http://www.warhammermovies.com/movieview.php?id=1681

guckt es euch mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also viel spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazpar (28. Dezember 2008)

Achja ich suche zurzeit noch ne Gilde mit nur Grünhäuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falls einer lust drauf hat mit mir eine Zu gründen oder mich einzuladen ... wäre KuuHl


----------



## Maguerita (14. Januar 2009)

Ich kann zwar nur von der Spiegelklasse Erzmagier schreiben, aber da ist es irgendwie genauso wie beim Schamanen. Mit der Zeit wird es langweilig, schöne Frustration am Ende von T3, Runenpriester schaffen irgenwie mehr zu heilen. Jedenfalls da habe ich dann die Skillung von Heilen auf den Debuffpfad gewechselt (es muss nicht immer Schaden sein) und siehe da der Spaß kehrte zurück. Ein Problem das zum Anfang alle anderen Spieler, vorallen die Damagedealer, meinten der Schamane/Erzmagier darf nur Heiler und nix anderes sein. Dadurch ging meiner Meinung nach enorm viel Potenzial verloren.


----------



## Dhar`Leth (14. Januar 2009)

Also ich habe momentan meinen Schamanen auf Lvl 35 und muss sagen er macht genauso viel Spass wie am Anfang. Ich hätte mir im Leben niemals geträumt das Heilerchars soviel Spass machen können. Und das Schamanen eh den geilsten Style haben sollte jedem klar sein...mähhrr Pilzäää! xD


----------



## Maguerita (15. Januar 2009)

Stimmt, und sie haben auch die schönste Antwort von allen, wenn man sie kritisch trifft  "Nicht ins Gesicht".
Dagegen sind alle anderen langweilig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yronnyn (15. Januar 2009)

Maguerita schrieb:


> Ich kann zwar nur von der Spiegelklasse Erzmagier schreiben, aber da ist es irgendwie genauso wie beim Schamanen. Mit der Zeit wird es langweilig, schöne Frustration am Ende von T3, Runenpriester schaffen irgenwie mehr zu heilen. Jedenfalls da habe ich dann die Skillung von Heilen auf den Debuffpfad gewechselt (es muss nicht immer Schaden sein) und siehe da der Spaß kehrte zurück. Ein Problem das zum Anfang alle anderen Spieler, vorallen die Damagedealer, meinten der Schamane/Erzmagier darf nur Heiler und nix anderes sein. Dadurch ging meiner Meinung nach enorm viel Potenzial verloren.


Kann ich als Schamie nicht sagen. Ich habe enorm Heil Potential und Zealoten packe ich wie Order Healer durchaus in die Tasche. Die Frage ist also eher wie man seinen Char spielt.

Spass macht tut er mir noch. Auch wenn ich mit 32 im T4 schnell klein gehackt werde.

Gruß


----------



## Skullzigg (19. Januar 2009)

Mattif schrieb:


> shamy ist noch vor dem zauberer die am häufig gespielte klasse...SOOO langweilig kann sie also nicht sein. Solo ist es hart, aber in der gruppe unverzichtbar. außer in meiner lieblingsgruppe. shamy only
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der schami wird jawohl nicht als 2 meistens gespielt.
quelle ?


----------



## Skullzigg (19. Januar 2009)

Mein Schamane ist schon auf Rang 32 und er macht mir andauernd spass.
Spiele schon seit ein paar vorherigen MMO's nur heiler.


----------



## Gortek (19. Januar 2009)

Das einzige was dem Schamie noch bissel mehr Pep geben würde wären 1 - 2 CC um nicht immer gleich der Tote zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und nein, iiiiek ist kein zuverlässiger CC, nicht mal annähernd) Kann man dann zB. bei den DD wegnehmen, die eh zuviel CC haben!

Cheers


----------



## mephistostraum (21. Januar 2009)

Schamis sind stylisch.

Und wenn eine leicht bekleidete Hk vorbeischaut, schnell /special und die Herzen fliegen dir zu. Wie geil ist denn das Emote. Gobbos sind so knuddelig grün, klein und geil. Es ist mir immer noch eine Freude, meinen kleinen zu spielen

/special
/special
/special

Wie geil. Von der Spielmechanik ist er auch ansprechend, nicht nur 1Tasten klick char (sind andere auch nicht, ok). Die Übersicht zu behalten, Damage der Mitspieler einzuschätzen. Und flink und klein, wie wir nun mal sind, durch Getümmel zu laufen, ist so stylisch.

Einziger Wermutstropfen, die Wachpostensets sind nicht einfärbar, und der Schamihut sieht so öde aus. Bitte fixen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt nur eine wahre Klasse im WAR-Universum, es sind die kleinen süßen Gobbo-Schmanen. Waagh! sind die geil.

Und weil wir so irre cool sind, wissen wir auch nicht immer wo wir hinfliegen, wenn wir iiieeekkkeeeen, so sind wir halt, verrückt, grün, heilisch und imba cool.


/special
/special
/special

Ende!


----------



## Bhrian (1. April 2009)

Wer sagt Schamanen seien langweilig, sollen sich mal an ner nahkampf-DD Klasse versuchen. 
Da man sich im RvR die meiste Zeit mit Def rumschlagen muss, kann es da net langweilig werden.


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (13. April 2009)

ich bin momentan auf lvl 13 und bin überzeugt bis 40 zu zoggen und danach nua zum fun zu zoggen!

am anfang hatte ich nua meinen schwarzork und meinen squiggi!!

schwarzork fand ich dann doch zu blöde, und den squiggi hab ich nua bis lvl 8 gespielt dann wurd mia langweilig!!

bis ich meinen roggnokk hatte!! und meinen rokknoggbokk(spalta)

den spalta rokknoggbokk spiel ich nua sonntags!! ne nette abwechslung!! bin eig. überzeugter healer!!

greetz roggnokk


----------



## Black_Seraph (14. April 2009)

Also zu Anfang hatte ich auch sehr viel Spaß mit da Schami. Irgendwann so zwisch’n 22 un’ 26 hatte ich’ne ries’n flaute. Man lag nur im Dreck un’ geheilt bekam man auch nix. Zelot’n war’n weitauz bessa, da gleiche gilt für Jünga dez Kainä.
Jetz’ mit knapp 28 hab ich wieda Spaß am Schami. Warum, weiß ich selbst nich’ genau. Vielleicht musste ich mir erstmal da Hörna mit mei’m Schwarz’n Gardist’n abstoß’n um nun wieda da hinter’n Reih’n mein’ Spaß hab’n zu könn’.
’Ne Sachä trübt noch etwaz da Spielerlebniz:

Wieso is’ da Schami da einzige, da bei sei’m Kick selbst wegfliegt? Sicha sicha, es passt zum Gobbo. Aba sollt’n wir dafür nich’ irgendwo nen ausgleich bekomm’n?
Ein Zelot verliert auch nich’ zufällig 10% seina TP wenn er’ne Aura castet, nur weil’s passig is’ daz er dafür Blut braucht...


----------



## Görms (15. April 2009)

GIT!!!

WIR SIND GRÜN *GRÜN IS HÄRTA*
WIR SIND ROT *ROT IS SCHNELLA*

waz könn da chaozboys schon ...


----------

